# debian linux



## blckwlf (Apr 9, 2007)

can anyone tell me wats the best version of debian to download for an old gateway solo laptop with windows 98 and a pentium 2 processer and where/how to get that version of debian linux


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2007)

I would just get the latest stable version for i386 (think it's at 4.0 now).

Look here for download info: http://www.debian.org/distrib/


----------



## Zedicus (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/

this is usually a better choice


----------



## francis511 (Apr 9, 2007)

http://distrowatch.com/

various distros


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2007)

Since you have a computer that old, you should run DSL (damn small linux) it will run faster than old distros of debian can.


----------

